# Why can't my dogs be normal?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha!!! From what I understand around here, a lot of our poodles do the same thing with carrying a mouthful of food somewhere else to eat...............Molly does that too! So everyone, is it a 'poodle thing?' LOL!!!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow daintily takes a few pieces out of the bowl and puts it on the rug beside her bowl... Then, eats it kibble by kibble... Unless she's starving, then, her head stays in the bowl!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Gemma just stays there and eats during the barking. Doesn't even bother looking at Missy. Then Gem ambles off when she has had enough.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Gemma just stays there and eats during the barking. Doesn't even bother looking at Missy. Then Gem ambles off when she has had enough.



Why not just seperate the food into two bowls? It is very common for poodles to walk away with their food - Teaka only takes one piece, so since a Timi I have to hand feed her or Timi would eat one full bowl for every little piece Teaka ate.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Why not just seperate the food into two bowls? It is very common for poodles to walk away with their food - Teaka only takes one piece, so since a Timi I have to hand feed her or Timi would eat one full bowl for every little piece Teaka ate.



It's not that simple here. Everyone wants the food from the same bowl. Just like everyone wants the same water, The same chew toy, same stuffEd toy, the same person scratching them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What was I thinking lol?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have 2 bowls for Bella and Cayenne, but may times Bella will take one piece out at a time and lay it down next to the bowl. Cayenne eats really fast, Bella eats very slow. Cayenne will finish and set down and wait for Bella to leave the bowl and then clean it out. She learned very quickly not to go to the bowl while Bella was eating upon her arrival here, Bella did not bite but growled only took 2 times of growling for Cayenne to learn.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Thankfully Sulo is a tidy eater (perhaps a bit prissy even, because if he chomps on too many treats at once he'll drop some and eat them after)... but I used to know an entire family of cows who inherited from their matriarch some personable features: large ears, total sweetheart nature, large frame, long horns, mostly red colour, and the habit of eating their bran in a specific way: scooping their mouth full, then raising their head and munching away with a blissfully concentrated look... with bran flying everywhere.

Including places such as their own ears, the backs of nearby cows, my face... EVERYWHERE.

Moral of story: be thankful your sloppy eater dogs are not tall cows.


----------



## Dindiri (Mar 7, 2015)

My Archie runs Away with his treats To The Bathroom rugs and stores Them There! LOL The cutest i Now give him The Treat and root him On. And Watch him Bounce Away so Cute


----------



## Moyen (Jul 28, 2013)

My chi does that. Now that everyone is on raw, i kennel individually. Keeps the mess in the bowl and the hairless cat out of it ( she is getting chubby&#55357;&#56890 also my slowest eater ( the boy really savers his meals) gets to actually eat with out being disturbed or having to share. He would starve and give his last bite away! Crazy &#55357;&#56361;❤


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans used to do that - taking his food out of his dish and eating it one piece at a time. It drove me nuts because it took him about an hour to finish his food...which made it hard for me to get him out the door on time in the morning (he does NOT like mornings). It turns out that he wants to eat off of a plate, not a bowl.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

These posts are giving me the giggles. Also making me glad I trained my Spoo right away as a pup to either eat out of his bowl, or if it was something like a chicken leg quarter to eat it on a towel. What I did was just pick up whatever he moved and put it back. He got tired of me doing that and just ate it where he was. I'm just lazy about cleaning up food crumbs and saliva off of the floor. I also wash his mouth with a wet cloth after he eats. Now he usually waits to take a drink until after I've wiped his face! Sure keeps the gunk out of the water bowl.


----------

